
Dennis Johnson, Creator of a Rediscovered Minimalist Score, Has Died - blegh
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/09/obituaries/dennis-johnson-dead.html
======
bsears
Link to the song [https://recordings.irritablehedgehog.com/album/dennis-
johnso...](https://recordings.irritablehedgehog.com/album/dennis-johnson-
november-2)

